# Thunder 40 High Cap.



## asetech1962 (Feb 18, 2007)

Anyone have any experience or opinions on this gun? I like the looks of it but haven't found one to examine it in person. It looks to be about the size of a High Power?


----------



## buckeye49 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Thunder 40 Hi-Cap*

The barrel of the Browning Hi-Power (about 4.75") is just a tad longer than the Bersa. The Hi-Power is also more thin overall than the Bersa. Because the Bersa has ambi-dextrous slide release and decocker, its profile is a little wider. I have both and I like both. I have several "plastic" pistols, but I still prefer the "all metal" guns, like the Hi-Power and the Bersa.


----------



## Dstiebs (Jan 13, 2007)

I am looking for the Bersa 40 Ultra Compact in either the Stainless or the Duo-tone but have not been able to fine them. I find the Thunder Full Size which I will get someday but I want to stay with the UC for now. I have the UC in the 45 Stainless and that shoots real nice. I think the full size is more accurate at longer distances than the UC. The barrel is only 13/16" longer than the UC but I compare the full size to the Taurus PT92. You can get the full size in the 17+1 also.:smt1099


----------



## bakerjw (Mar 11, 2007)

I bought one at a gun show yesterday. Haven't been to the range yet with it though. 

Feels good in the hand.

Clips are Expen$ive


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

asetech1962 said:


> Anyone have any experience or opinions on this gun? I like the looks of it but haven't found one to examine it in person. It looks to be about the size of a High Power?


I'm no expert, but I thought that the Bersas looked more like the discontinued Walther P-88.


----------



## bakerjw (Mar 11, 2007)

I am certainly hoping that these Bersa Thunder 40's tighten up after running a hundred or so rounds through them. At 15 yards I could barely hit an 8 1/2" x 11" piece of paper. 30 rounds later it seemed to be closing the group up a bit. 

Just to be sure it wasn't me I popped 20 rounds through my Mitchell .45 and made some tight groups. 

The Bersa felt good and didn't have a fail to fire or feed. Just seemed loose. It could be the sights though. May need to look into getting them swapped out.


----------

